# AHHHH! I Need Help!



## Blu3Phoenix (Dec 28, 2015)

I Have a specific question I need help with as an artist, but since I am creating an entife topic here, I suppose this thread will also be for anyone else who has that "AHHH" feeling need for help....
Ok, here goes....
I consider myself an artist, but my whole...shebang, lets say, is actually equal parts science and art...and my problem is, when trying to explain my "artists statement", or any kind of explaination of what i do, i end up rambling on...and on....and on...about the scientific aspect, and no mattsr how hard i try to keep it simple, it ends up being this massive, wordy, BORING, scientificish thesis-like animal, that ends up confusing and boring my reader SO much, that by the end of it, the reader wants nothing more than to run away- and FAST. Forget the actually viewing and critiquing the piece of art part, theyre GONE. I need to find someone who is willing to sit thru the humdrum ksummary (HA! more like encyclopedia britanica - volumes a-z), will hang around for the artwork, then is willing to help me recreate my summary into something SIMPLE, informative, and interesting...kind of like an artist makover, of sorts...because i believe what im doing is truely unique (tho who doesnt think that about theyre work, right?) But maybe even revolutionary, with a definate touch of true paranormal phenomena....think "multidimentional" and "holographic" and "lightwork" and you will be leaning in the right direction....
So if theres anyone out there who loves art, loves writing, and loves taking a big mess and refining it into maybe something wonderful, even amazing, and at the least, bearable, please come talk to me, and i will present you with the monster, and we will see where we can go from there...and to those who dont respond, well than? you for atleast making it THIS far!!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

BP, duz yer brain work anything like you write? Jeeze... Run-ons over run-ons. No focus upon individual concepts. Like a stew rather than a plate of separate, distinguishable foods. If it's catching you could be the next plague! 
Just kidding but you are a bit much, kiddo. Out of curiosity I'll respond and, if possible without angst, help.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome. This is a small group and a very friendly group. We will be happy to talk about your art and the scientific aspects of it. I for one am curious. I do think that keeping your statements simple would be to your and the reader's benefit.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorin said:


> BP, duz yer brain work anything like you write? Jeeze... Run-ons over run-ons. No focus upon individual concepts. Like a stew rather than a plate of separate, distinguishable foods. If it's catching you could be the next plague!
> Just kidding but you are a bit much, kiddo. Out of curiosity I'll respond and, if possible without angst, help.


Well stated and to the point.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I must admit, I couldn't make it through the entire "paragraph" or whatever that was. I'll just have to learn to glance over your posts and see if there's anything that interests me. I'm still not sure what your question is but I'm not going to reread it.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Long ago my college teacher wanted me to become a writer... I loved the way the English language was put together in its finest forms! She & I played with diagramming sentences to see who could get it best. These days I read several books a week on my Kindle & am horrified by the poor - no, crappy - writing of many authors! I've pondered offering services as proof reader... Free books!
By th' way, I did send him an email... Let's see if this goes farther.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

it is spam to fish emails. you should delete it. its just copy paste text with some random changes so it has some keywords for art in it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

abt2k15 said:


> it is spam to fish emails. you should delete it. its just copy paste text with some random changes so it has some keywords for art in it.


You're probably right. It doesn't make any sense at all. Maybe Sorin can let us know how he fared after sending an email. Has he made a second post? After a quick look, the answer is no which leads me to believe your right. I deleted the link but left the message in case anyone wanted to discuss it some more.:biggrin:


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

I did get a return email & I think this young person is honest... But a bit odd. I'm trying to create a coherent response to his/her Qs. For common interest I'll post a link to show an example of the work in mention. It reminds me of the old kolidascopes of yore.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

I dunno, to me it still looks like this guy needs some professional help.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes but how? This is a tuff nut to crack. My first inclination was to be a smart ass... Normal for me. But I'd like to be helpful. Sooo... Time to git off my butt.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

First, a link to the fineartsamerica page so you can see what he's doing:
http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/echo-featherston


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Echo, help me refine & limit my inputs so as to be helpful without too much exertion, ok? As in, I'm not gonna write your sales pitches for you. But I may be able to help you do it. You, as the artist, will be the one to do your work unless you want to pay someone else to do it. I'm good at writing. 
As first inputs, I'll say you need to first sit back & go "ohmmmm..." By that humorous mention I mean you seem to write "off the cuff"... As the ideas flow into your mind. Does not work. You have to slow down, organize... Separate concepts & enlarge each separately. Not blither. You have to jot down your goals, ideas how to make them happen & then use language to transfer ideas in easy to assimilate transfer. Think "slow-mo" 
Your turn, kiddo.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

All I understood is that he captured ethereal light...or something...well he should go to a paranormal forum then.They would be interested.


----------

